# Usb otg?



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

Has anyone got usb otg working on vzw version

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## rfurman24 (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you mean like this http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Multi-functional-Connection-Kit-Compatible/dp/B006MJZOMW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342315781&sr=8-1&keywords=otg+juiced+s2? If so yes.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

junjlo said:


> Has anyone got usb otg working on vzw version
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Yes running gta with my 360 controller.

Sent from Galaxy s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

OH NICE! I bought DSLR Controller from the AppStore when I had my Transformer Prime to control my Canon T3i camera. I no longer have the tablet as I sold it since it sat around doing nothing (was my wife's tablet mainly, I only used it once in a while) and it needs a full sized USB port. I will be picking one of these up soon! The other ports are great too and are an added bonus.


----------

